
Facebook deletes medical marijuana pages - eplanit
http://www.nj.com/healthfit/index.ssf/2016/02/facebook_cancels_pages_for_medical_marijuana_dispe.html
======
kafkaesq
Really now, training their classifier to distinguish between pages containing
"420" and "bong" versus words like "dispensary" and "medical" couldn't have
been very hard. That is, provided you stop and actually think first about what
you're trying to classify _for_.

Which apparently no one did, in this case. "Mark says no more pro-drug pages
out there, please -- advertisers don't like it." "Mmm OK! Done!"

It doesn't matter how many experts they hire, or how many vanity projects they
publish -- or how many fancy graph algorithm questions they ask in their
interview process -- if they don't examine the basic, common sense, wetware-
level decision-making process that determine how these tools actually get
_used_ , they'll never stop making boneheaded mistakes like these.

